# Lifting accessories



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey all I'm looking for some suggestions on some new stuff.

I'm in need of a new belt and such.

I have a set of Rehband knee and elbow sleeves, a Valeo belt that is uncomfortable and more of a pain in the ass than anything.

I would like to get a new belt, some lifting straps and possibly new shoes? I'm lifting barefoot now because I don't have a dedicated pair of shoes, and I'm not lifting in my running shoes. I know a lot of people lift in Chuck Taylors, but does anyone have or ever used Adidas adipower or equivalent? I know the price difference is a few dollars or so.

I'm up for suggestions. I'm trying to be a little more comfortable

Thanks


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2015)

Everyone is different but I have an inzer 2 prong belt, lift barefoot and in chucks......To me the equipment you are using is way more important than what you are wearing.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 27, 2015)

i just bought a new izner forever lever belt, as far as wraps i like the elite fitness black with white stripes for everyday use, crate wrapes for meets. elbow sleeves i wear small knee sleeves from ??? any way from cvs


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know first thing I'm going to invest in is some rubber mats from tractor supply. Standing on concrete all day at work and then coming home to lift barefoot on it, has a tendency to make my feet sore


----------



## Irish (Jan 27, 2015)

I got some adipowers off of my wife for my birthday, very comfortable and excellent support. If you only wore them at the gym they would easily last you for 10 years. I got a rehband 2 part belt that offers great support as well.


----------



## jeff5150 (Jan 28, 2015)

i use the Adidas Powerlift 2.0 shoe, Bestbelts.net 4" Athlete belt(single prong), elitefts heavy wrist wraps, Inzer Gripper 2.5m knee wraps. this is the majority of my gear and i use this all training and in meets.


----------

